# Used Pioneer Kuro



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys I need some suggestions please!
There is a used 60" Kuro that sells for 850. The TV is around 6 years old. 
Is it worth spending that much on one? 
I can tell you the TV is well kept.
Also it comes with a soundbar and the wall mount.
I don't care for the soundbar but if it's included why not.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Put a full white frame on it and look for a dirty look on the screen or differntial aging. If you see neither and can get good gray scale out of it, I might consider it, but I probably would not give that much for a set that old.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Put a full white frame on it and look for a dirty look on the screen or differntial aging. If you see neither and can get good gray scale out of it, I might consider it, but I probably would not give that much for a set that old.


I agree, especially when you can get something like this for the same money. 

http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...i=314029&nm=14&is=334x452&nx=67&ny=9&clkt=125


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> I agree, especially when you can get something like this for the same money.
> 
> http://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=C8e5DiEZcU4i7NLTHsQfBmYGQC4LgtvkEqpObyJwBiq745JcCCAYQBSC7TigFUOOYk58HYMmWhImEpOwPoAGd5Mj3A8gBB8gDG6oEJU_QUryhbwRo2YBHQrRngjA5k06_8HYJcueCVss-Zsa9nUzJH6HABQWIBgGgBiaAB6T-hQmQBwHgEtOV7NCs-eq06wE&ohost=www.google.com&cid=5Gg2greTiMPhF63WTLmPYifNKZBeTTUdg4fZTguPRs0GOscn&sig=AOD64_3FpL2e9IFkzrrzQBaFS-n6mP10qA&adurl=http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home%3FO%3D%26A%3Ddetails%26Q%3D%26sku%3D1030405%26is%3DREG%26BI%3D225%26kw%3DLG60PB6600&ctype=5&nb=0&res_url=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.tb.ask.com%2Fsearch%2FGGmain.jhtml%3Fsearchfor%3D60%2Binch%2Bflat%2Bpanel%2Btv%2Bfor%2Baround%2B%25241000%26st%3Dkwd%26ptb%3D3FCF3ACF-3EE2-4D7E-A775-F1E9E7F5750B%26n%3D780bd98a%26ind%3D2014042506%26p2%3D%255EYO%255Exdm184%255EYYA%255Eus%26si%3D314029&nm=14&is=334x452&nx=67&ny=9&clkt=125


I don't think LG would ever come close to the Kuro.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

asere said:


> I don't think LG would ever come close to the Kuro.


Maybe not but it might come close to one that is 8 years old. :huh:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Maybe not but it might come close to one that is 8 years old. :huh:


Yeah you might be right. I'm sure the black levels are not the same now on the Kuro.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I did not get the Kuro after all. I figured for the money I can get a new tv.
Thanks for the advise!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great, What did you end up getting?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Great, What did you end up getting?


Nothing. I already have a 50" Panny and was going to get the Kuro only if it was a good deal.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Got ya. I have a 42' Panny plasma and I love it. :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Got ya. I have a 42' Panny plasma and I love it. :T


Yeah most Panasonic tv's have excellent black levels. I guess second to Kuro.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Panasonic and Samsung both have very good Plasmas, anything from the ST series and up for Panasonic and any of the 8500 series on the Samsung line.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Panasonic and Samsung both have very good Plasmas, anything from the ST series and up for Panasonic and any of the 8500 series on the Samsung line.


Thanks for info.
I have the panasonic tc p50s1 model and it reproduces excellent black levels. 
I'm sure that the ST or 8500 models would be astonishing compared to my tc model.


----------

